# Pirayas twirling around



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

These 2 Pirayas are left out of 4, they go along in a peaceful way (not always),and I hope to upgrade their tank next year for better living quality.
These pics were difficult to take , because fixing the action is almost impossible with such a low quality camera. Anyway I hope the interaction between them can still be seen a little.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

second


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

third


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

fourth


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

fifth


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

sixth


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

seventh


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

eight


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

last


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice piraya







can't believe they don't get along in a 80 gallon, weird


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

beautiful fish, Hope they can get along. Maybe they need a new friend named cariba to help settle thier disputes.


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

reason they dont get along is cause its only 2..going agasint the rule of eiter having only 1 or 3 or more never just 2 they will FIGHT!!!


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice colours on your pirayas


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

good fish


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The piraya do look very nice. How did you lose the other 2 and are you planning on getting more?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW Posted Today, 12:09 PM 
reason they dont get along is cause its only 2..going agasint the rule of eiter having only 1 or 3 or more never just 2 they will FIGHT!!!








he had 4 and is now left with two..maybe he just got a viscous batch, like me


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

lower the temp a couple of degreese and feed more frequent. Make sure water quality is good, bad quality tends to stress them out and add tension between fish.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Great colors!


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

You re right Killerbee,it WAS a vicious batch, but now aggression has tempered because the other 2 were killed by the biggest and he allowed the one next to him to continue living.It sounds a bit strange but I think that 's how it works among Pirayas.The dominant one rules and the others have to adjust.
But it can also be the small tank size wich stimulates aggression .Waterquality is ok and adding some other Pygo's will only increase the blood shedding with these guys. 
I think Pirayas need much more space then other Pygo's to live in because of their intolerance. But you must have a bit of luck with them as well I suppose.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam those guys have some sweet colors on them


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> reason they dont get along is cause its only 2..going agasint the rule of eiter having only 1 or 3 or more never just 2 they will FIGHT!!!
> [snapback]800813[/snapback]​


Please do not give out false information like that, it's irresponsible and misleading.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

FrankP said:


> You re right Killerbee,it WAS a vicious batch, but now aggression has tempered because the other 2 were killed by the biggest and he allowed the one next to him to continue living.It sounds a bit strange but I think that 's how it works among Pirayas.The dominant one rules and the others have to adjust.
> But it can also be the small tank size wich stimulates aggression .Waterquality is ok and adding some other Pygo's will only increase the blood shedding with these guys.
> I think Pirayas need much more space then other Pygo's to live in because of their intolerance. But you must have a bit of luck with them as well I suppose.
> 
> ...


Its just kind of weird in that big of a tank, but like you said u just need a bit of luck...so here, i present you with *GOOD LUCK*.....now u will be successful


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

they look really really nice. awesome Ps.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Very nice coloration!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice, Frank








Those colors are insane!!!!

btw: how about adding one redbelly, if things get too hot to handle? Two pygo's often turns out to be problematic, so that might calm down things, in a cheap and fairly low-risk kind of way...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Two pygo's often turns out to be problematic, so that might calm down things, in a cheap and fairly low-risk kind of way...
> [snapback]801591[/snapback]​


No god damnit. Think before you post, he had multiple pygos before, they were killed, so you suggest to add some more??? 









EDIT: And frank, those fish look incredible, congratulations


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> No god damnit. Think before you post, he had multiple pygos before, they were killed, so you suggest to add some more???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, a tank-raised Red isn't quite the same as a Piraya that swam around in the Rio Sao Francisco not that long ago... Besides that, Piraya shoals are infamous for being volutile, whereas I've heard of much fewer instances of mixed shoals going haywire, although it's unnatural and everything can happen (but that applies to every fish tank on this planet...)
Besides that, I'd rather loose a 15 buck Redbelly than ending up with one Piraya...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

But the point dude, is that it already did not work. Aside that the 2 pygo rule is a load of sh*t, it makes no sense at all to tell him to repeat what did not work in the past. I don't want to derail this guys thread any further because both his fish and his camera work are excellent so if you want to hear my opinion on the two fish rule or anything else on this matter, send me a PM.

Frank, terribly sorry bro. They really are great looking fish.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks all for your positive AND critical comments.
However I have to say for what I ve experienced with these Pirayas in this tank, adding more Pygo's, would not help to remain the balance. In this case , a bigger tank with more hiding places would help, but for now I try to redecorate a bit so the fish are not opposing all the time.
And I think there are no rules for having a specefic number of Pygo's, it all depends on tanksize , hiding places, the fish's temperament and so on.

I ll keep y posted about this

Frank.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> But the point dude, is that it already did not work. Aside that the 2 pygo rule is a load of sh*t, it makes no sense at all to tell him to repeat what did not work in the past. I don't want to derail this guys thread any further because both his fish and his camera work are excellent so if you want to hear my opinion on the two fish rule or anything else on this matter, send me a PM.
> 
> Frank, terribly sorry bro. They really are great looking fish.
> [snapback]801721[/snapback]​


Sorry Frank, but no pm...
So you're saying that the same thing will happen again, no matter what pygo you add? Again, Piraya shoals are reknown to be more volutile than other pygo shoals, mixed or single-species. Assuming that adding a red results in the same situation is non-sense: they're animals, not robots complying to universal rules. Hell, perhaps frank would get an amazing, peaceful shoal if he'd order 2 new piraya - you just don't know.
Considering the fact that piraya are 99% impossible to get in Holland (I wouldn't be surprised if these are the only two around), I'd rather try a 15 buck punching bag than having to watch my two prized fish with sweat in my hands, constantly hoping that nothing goes wrong - how much fun is that?

And no the two-fish rule isn't a load of sh*t: just considering for a second how pygo's interact and form hierarchies makes that clear. Again, nothing is carved in stone, so you just won't know if it will continue to work or not, but when you find out it might be too late.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Leave this poor dude's thread alone man

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=66205


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

excuse me? werent u the one coming back at me for giving "bad advice"? now listen to you, going agianst the standard, and telling people that doing something that may risk losing a fish is ok. you are really hypocritical arent you?

sorry for derailing


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well i think the fish look great an i request a full tank shot cause that aquascaping looks

cool man, so lets see the whole thing


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Duff I'm not even bothering with you. Leave this guy's thread alone. He obviously spent time getting his pictures taken, edited and uploaded.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow! There colors are fantastic!


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Here ya go mr. freez , on request!


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

good lookin piraya...

and i like the green in the tank. looks good!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey frank, what have you got growing on the driftwood, java moss? I've done some reading on the stuff but haven't actually seen it set up so I'm not sure if I want to add some to the tank or not.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

elTwitcho: It 's just an algue wich has growing on the wood since I cicled this tank 1 year ago. It never disappeared and it s no bad kind of algue so i just leave it there and its kinda natural look also I guess.
But seen from a distance it could be javamoss too i agree with you, although javamoss is not easy to maintain for what i know, it requires very good waterqualit
y.

Frank


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's algea?? No way dude, it looks AWESOME


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

in my experience my p's do better in a larger shoal. I had piraya's and seen their agression. But they wasnt the dominate fish in the tank. Nobody is deraling he showed pic's of his p's fighting people responded so what. Nice piraya's you got hope it works out for you.


----------

